# Chris Leben fails drug test,suspended for 9 months



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/news/2008/11/03/chris-leben-fails-drug-test-suspended-9-months


Quote Chris Leben has tested positive for the anabolic steroid Stanazolol following his loss to Michael Bisping in the main event of UFC 89 on October 18 in Birmingham, England Unquote


----------



## hpulley (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris!  What happened man...

He was a better fighter when he was a 'bad boy'.  Now he is an AA poster boy but he does roids?   He hasn't been winning and I think this might be it for him now in the UFC.  Too bad.


----------



## allenjp (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude!

used roids and still lost??? What does that say?!


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 4, 2008)

When I saw him, I thought that he had looked a lot bigger and more cut than the previous fights I had saw him in.  I thought that maybe he was just taking his training more seriously since he was "clean".  Here is a picture from a couple of years ago.







Here is a picture taken before the Bispin fight.  He looks alot more cut in that picture.






Why would he risk it?  It's not like the drug test is a surprise.  Especially with all the prefight crap about how clean he is.  Apparently, that doesn't apply to illegal anabolics.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 5, 2008)

My question is 
why be that stupid if you know you are going to be tested


----------



## rutherford (Nov 5, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> When I saw him, I thought that he had looked a lot bigger and more cut than the previous fights I had saw him in.  I thought that maybe he was just taking his training more seriously since he was "clean".



I thought the same thing.  He did look a lot better, and I'm very surprised and sad to hear that he was using steroids to achieve that look.  I would have expected it much earlier in his career, but apparently instead of going clean he just replaced one addictive, self-destructive mentality with another.

Shame.


----------



## buldog (Nov 5, 2008)

This kid just keeps finding new ways to screw up his life.  I want to route for the guy after all the things he has been through but, honestly, he brings most of this stuff on himself.  There is NO excuse for doing roids these days.  You are going to get caught.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 7, 2008)

Sadly, a lot of fighters use steroids or some form of performance enhancing drug.  They just learn how to cycle it properly so it's out of their system when they test.  The ones that get caught screwed up their cycles.  

in an interview with leben after the positive test, he said he took it months before hand and thought it would be out of his system by the time of the test.  

Then again, this fight was in the UK, so US athletic commissions wouldn't be testing, this was a UFC administered test he failed.  He probably didn't think he was going to be tested in the UK.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 7, 2008)

brian s said:


> you can't fix stupid.


 
qft


----------

